# Please help video problem! Green screen!



## joekeenan009 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey, would really appreciate some help with my problem it is driving me crazy! I am running windows 8 on a 500gb hdd 4gb ram laptop. I have been putting videos from my SLR Camera in .mov onto my pc and suddenly I can't play them. On quicktime/media player there is sound but no video. On VLC there is video but with these white lines all through it and very jittery, sound works ok though... Then also online (using chrome) facebook and vimeo videos have no sound and a green screen... I tried to disable graphics acceleration on adobe but this didn't help with any of the problems.

Some videos still play on VLC like .mp4 but .mov definitley doesn't seem to work anywhere... I am preety sure these issues are linked (online green screens/.mov not working) since both started today.

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to TSF :smile:

By far the simplest fix is to use Windows System Restore to roll Windows back to a point in time when your computer was functioning correctly. It allows you to undo system changes _without_ affecting your personal files, such as e-mail, documents, or photos.Windows.Microsoft.com > How to refresh, reset, or restore your PC
(You want the "Restore your PC to an earlier point in time")​


----------

